# Blue Marlana's White Marlin Video from August 26th



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Check it out.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Keith...sorry I know JACK about computers!! I watched that blue video of you guys in December again..that was awesome. 

I love seeing Woodley get spanked....jk big boy! Nice job!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I had to recode the file so some of the quality was lost. Ole Woodley had his hands full.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

awesome job.....good catch and better RELEASE....Marlana has got it going on......top notch for sure


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Holy cow!!! From what I could see on the video, that fish laid down once Marlana put her hands on him!!!!! :bowdown

Marlin whisperer???????


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! Almost looked like me with that spearfish! Good job..congrats!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

what, no love for the camera/tag guy:moonjustkidding Woodley did have his hands full for a few seconds. Those things are a little wirey, but he is the man and did a good job! Marlana is laying the smack down on them this year, just glad to be a part of a couple!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice video...that little ****** worked your a**. Whats that five marlin in the last five trips?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

"****** woopin' yo azz"...that was funny but, good job by all and congrats to marlena...cool video...


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

Great footage guys!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

good stuff...enjoyed the footage.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

NICE JOB GUYS... AND GAL ON THE ******. HOPE TO SEE ONE NEXT TO THE BOAT SOON ON THE RECESS. KEEP UP THE CATCHING.:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very Nice. And I also seen that when Marlana put her hands on the white it calmed down. Your boat and Crew has the magic touch. Please sprinkle a little of that magic dust on us. Thanks for the video and post. Gene


----------

